# 2004 GTO Value



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Will a mint condition, low mileage 04 GTO increase in value years from now? I am hoping many years from now that these GTOs will go up in price. I know the 05-06s will always be worth more than the 04s, but will the value of these cars increase? Just curious to see what you guys think because I love my GTO and have no intentions on selling it.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Will a mint condition, low mileage 04 GTO increase in value years from now? I am hoping many years from now that these GTOs will go up in price. I know the 05-06s will always be worth more than the 04s, but will the value of these cars increase? Just curious to see what you guys think because I love my GTO and have no intentions on selling it.


I think the GTOs value will decrease in the short term while they are still considered used cars. Years from now, I do believe that they will become sought after collectibles for their limited production and status. I am not going to speculate on values, but I do believe there will be a market for them as collectibles in the future.

I would not be so sure the 05/06 will be so much more valuable. Yes, they have the LS2, but the 04's are more unique because of their one years run, plus there are several 04 only color combos.

Only time will tell.

I have no intention of selling mine either.

Russ


----------



## TimsGTO (Dec 27, 2004)

Having the same dilemma. My 04 Barbados blue M6 lease is up and I am contemplating buying it. The purchase payment is substantially higher than my lease payment was and there are many other alternatives at that price. I really do like the car and have had no problems with it.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

TimsGTO said:


> Having the same dilemma. My 04 Barbados blue M6 lease is up and I am contemplating buying it. The purchase payment is substantially higher than my lease payment was and there are many other alternatives at that price. I really do like the car and have had no problems with it.


Well if you like it and you have no problems with it,make yourself happy and buy it. Barbados blue is a really cool color. That probably would have been my second choice for color. Buy yourself an x-mas gift :cheers


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

macgto7004 said:


> Yes, they have the LS2, but the 04's are more unique because of their one years run, plus there are several 04 only color combos.
> 
> Russ


:agree

Thats a good point Russ, the 05-06s will always be worth more, but I think the 05-06s and the 04s will all be worth more money many years from now, if they are in nice shape


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I would suggest that even though there are difference between the 04, 05-06 versions, they would all be similarly priced in the future. But without sounding like a doomsayer, the question is by the time that comes around, will fossil fuel still be widely used and available?

If you figure the 68 model year and how popular they have become, consider that was 40 years ago. So, by looking in to your crystal ball today, what do you see in the market 40 years from now?

Just a thought.


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

Just another though. 
I don't see the GTOs dropping below 10k for a clean running example on the used car market. I think the value would bottom out somewhere north of 10k and stabalize there for some time before beginning the upswing. 
In this post BJ (get your mind outta the gutter, I'm talking Barret-Jackson) world, I see the collector car market keeping the prices on these models higher than they would be otherwise. 
There are always gonna be beat up, abused junk out there that is gonna drop down pretty cheap in value, but, as stated above, well maintained (and most GTO owners are gonna keep them pretty clean) examples are gonna hold good value.

Russ


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I am impatient, I don't feel like waiting 30 years for the SAP value to get what I want for it then. I want my future's market shares worth now that's why until midnite 12-30-31 my asking price of 90K expires. At midnite on Jan.1,2008 it goes to 100K. 2008 is an election year by November when the polls open the price could be even higher.


----------



## Dan_E (Nov 25, 2004)

I suggest the Grand National and the 94-96 Impala are good examples of what "could" happen to the 04-06 GTO. There is still a big following and prices are holding steady.

Course, a 2010 (and beyond) version of the GTO could really cinch it...one way or the other.


----------



## Langor (Nov 2, 2007)

My room mate's got a 87 Grand National sitting next to my GTO. lol. There quick for a Turbo v6.


----------

